# Feather Lice



## Mr_medle (May 29, 2012)

Hello, I have some birds with feather lice and was wondering if there are any tricks on how to hide it ps the show is in one week


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you should not hide them.. but get rid of them.. I use 5% seven garden dust.. you can put it in a bag and put the bird in the bag with his head out of it..rub the bag and powder around the bird while someone holds the pigeon, use a cottom ball for the face..don't get it in the eyes. .. sprinkle under the wings and put him in his own cage outside in fresh air..let him shake it off and he should be good.. treat all the pigeons.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

You should *NOT* be trying to hide them, ever. But especially going to a show. Why would you think others want your lice?

Treat all your birds and if they still have them, *DON'T SHOW THE BIRDS*

Sorry spirit wings, posted at same time?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Product I use called Zappo.same use sprinkle it on the bird problem gone, birds are happy!


----------



## Mr_medle (May 29, 2012)

No like i got rid of them but my birds still have holes left in the feathers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr_medle said:


> No like i got rid of them but my birds still have holes left in the feathers


That is too bad.. they will have to molt them out.. you may of wanted to treat them sooner?

oh I also on occasion will let mine bath in water with some ivermec drench in it..just a half teaspoon per cat litter bath pan.. letting them bath in water with 20 mule team borax seems to keep them lice free also.. even a bath with just water is good for them..


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> That is too bad.. they will have to molt them out.. you may of wanted to treat them sooner?
> 
> oh I also on occasion will let mine bath in water with some ivermec drench in it..just a half teaspoon per cat litter bath pan.. letting them bath in water with 20 mule team borax seems to keep them lice free also.. even a bath with just water is good for them..


Borax bath is good I soak my Y/B's in a 5 gallon bucket with warm water and borax right after there under wing feathers come in  so far no problems with lice


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i mix permithiran 10 and spray the birds with it and they dont have lice or mits and the flys dont bug them


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

Pollo70 said:


> Borax bath is good I soak my Y/B's in a 5 gallon bucket with warm water and borax right after there under wing feathers come in  so far no problems with lice


yeah i also use 20 mule Borax cept i put into a spray bottle and spray em, its the lazy way but works also, but i do set out a tray of bath water and add borax to it too. this stuff works great!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dip them. Quick and easy. I use permethrin. Also borax in the bath water on a regular basis.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Dip them. Quick and easy. I use permethrin. Also borax in the bath water on a regular basis.


Mary, 
Where you buy permethrin? Pigeon supplies or some kind of home depot?
Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I get mine from Tractor Supply  And I mix it as the directions say for poultry.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I use frontline spray. Twice a year and they stay bug free.


----------

